# Angel in Lemmer



## Angler Jürgen (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, wer kann mir was über die Zanderangellei in Lemmer (Holland) erzählen?
Kenne mich rund um Lemmer gut aus war aber leider ohne Echolot vor Ort. Köder wahl und Gewässer tips würden mir schon sehr helfen.;+


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Vertikal geht ganz gut, habe gut auch gelbtöne gefangen einfach probieren....... die meisten Zander habe ich im Grooten Beeken raus geholt, hatte zwar ein Echolot aber die Kanten findet man auch ganz schnell ohne, einfach an den Bojen fischen da sind auch die Kanten!!!


----------



## Angler Jürgen (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Jo, de Groote Breekken kenne ich angeblich ist beim zusammentreffen der beiden Kanäle ein Loch von 13 meter. Bin mitte November da, aber dies mal mit Echolot. Vertikal ist zwar nicht mein ding werde es aber auf jeden Fall versuchen. 
Danke#6


----------



## DerZanderAngler (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*



Angler Jürgen schrieb:


> Jo, de Groote Breekken kenne ich angeblich ist beim zusammentreffen der beiden Kanäle ein Loch von 13 meter. Bin mitte November da, aber dies mal mit Echolot. Vertikal ist zwar nicht mein ding werde es aber auf jeden Fall versuchen.
> Danke#6




Hey...
Wir haben in Lemmer ein Ferienhaus und fahren dort relativ oft hin ...:l
Von dem 13 Meter Loch habe ich selbst schon gehört...
Welche beiden Kanäle Meinst du ?
Das zusammentreffen der Einfahrt aus Lemmer zur Berufsschläuse und dem Prinzess Magriet Kanal ?
Wenn ja, dann ist das bestimmt eine tolle Angelstelle, allerdings sehr gefährlich, aufgrund des starken BerufsSchiffsVerkehr und den Starken Strömungen im Prinzess Magriet Kanal ..

Ich wäre dir wirklich dankbar über eine Antwort

Petri Heil


----------



## Angler Jürgen (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Oh man hat schon geschrieben und dann war alles weg, neuer Versuch

Ja du liegst genau richtig hi fahre selber am 20.11. nach Lemmer haben da ein Ferienhaus gemietet. Wenn ich wieder zurück bin kann ich dir mehr erzählen. Mein Arbeitskollege hatte da noch ein guten Tip, wollte aber selber erst schaun ob das so zu trifft. Vielleicht hast du ein Tip für meine Kumpels die angel lieber auf Hecht.
Petri Heil und nähere Info bekommst du wenn ich zurück bin


----------



## DerZanderAngler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Hallo AnglerJürgen,


Nunja wenn ihr auf hecht gehen wollt gibt es einige Geniale Stellen.
Ich kann euch einen ca. 12km von Lemmer entfernten Fluss empfehlen.
Die Ijsell bei Kampen.
Dort fahre ich mit einem bekannten eigentlcih oft hin und wir sind noch NIE ohne einen Kapitalen Hecht oder Zander-fang zurückgefahren.
Dort kann ich euch nur das Angeln mit Kunstködern ( Blinker und Wobbler ) in der Nähe des Schilfes empfehlen.
Allerdings brauchst du dort einen anderen VISpas ( gemeende Kampen, NoordostPolder)
Desweiteren gibt es noch einen Geniale Stelle, welche allerdings seid 1.1.09 nicht mehr legal zu beangeln ist.
In Lemmer gibt es ein Stillgelegtes Pumpenweg, welches in einem "Schilfsee mit strömung" liegt.
Dort kann man auch ohne Kentnisse Meterhechte landen.
Kann man vom Hotell Isselmaar in Lemmer schon sehen.
Ist zwar nicht erlaubt, aber es kontroliert eigentlihc keiner, und sonst sagst du , die anderen angeln hier und du kannst kein Holländisch 
Sonst kannst du einfach, sofern ein Boot vorhanden, auf dem Groote Brekken mit Vertikalangeln am Rand der Fahrrinne sehr schöne Fische fangen.


Petri Heil

Max


----------



## DerZanderAngler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Oder, wenn du ein gewisses gefühl für das Boot, falls vorhanden, versuchst es per DropShot in der 13 Meter Grube.
Das sollte eigentlich zu 200 % einen Riesenfang bringen 
Ich fahre selbst das kommende Wochenende nach Lemmer, allerdings ist unser Boot schon aus dem Wasser gelassen ...
Nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr werde ich es mal in der Grube per Dropshot oder Grundangelei versuchen.
Ich werde dir Berichten.


----------



## Angler Jürgen (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

|supergriVielen dank für die ausführlichen Tips
Die Ijssel in Kampen habe ich vor 10 Jahren schon beangelt aber nur vom Ufer. Da gab es noch ein neben Fluss? oder Kanal? Gansediep, war früher ein gutes Zander Gewässer.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahre mal aus Lemmer richtung Waatergemahl und dann noch circa 2km die Straße folgen da kommt eine Brücke wo drei Kanäle zusammen treffen. In der mitte ist so was wie ein See und eine Segelschule ist da auch. Wenn die Pumpen das Wasser ins Ijsselmeer pumpen entsteht dort eine sehr große Strömung sobald die Pumpen aufhören zu Pumpen muß da die Hölle los sein an raubenden Zander, mitten im See also ohne Boot läuft nichts.
Bin selber gespannt ob das so zu trift, kenne diese Aktion aber auch aus Blokzjl da steht auch ein Gemaal

Viel Spaß am Wochende Gruß Jürgen


----------



## DerZanderAngler (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*



Angler Jürgen schrieb:


> |supergriVielen dank für die ausführlichen Tips
> Die Ijssel in Kampen habe ich vor 10 Jahren schon beangelt aber nur vom Ufer. Da gab es noch ein neben Fluss? oder Kanal? Gansediep, war früher ein gutes Zander Gewässer.
> 
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahre mal aus Lemmer richtung Waatergemahl und dann noch circa 2km die Straße folgen da kommt eine Brücke wo drei Kanäle zusammen treffen. In der mitte ist so was wie ein See und eine Segelschule ist da auch. Wenn die Pumpen das Wasser ins Ijsselmeer pumpen entsteht dort eine sehr große Strömung sobald die Pumpen aufhören zu Pumpen muß da die Hölle los sein an raubenden Zander, mitten im See also ohne Boot läuft nichts.
> ...




das ist meine geheimstelle 
dort ist wirklich die hölle los, auch wenn die pumpen aus sind.
dort sind reichlich zander, aber auch einige Meterhechte, welche sich allerdings nur sehr schwer überlisten lassen.
Mit der richtigen technik kannst du diese fangen.
Blinker.
Sonst kannst du auch einfach eine Rute mit KöFi ca. 2 meter vor die Brücke platzieren 
das ist dann so wie als würde man mit einem Kescher im Aquarium fischen. 
In diesen 3 Kanälen kann man auch ganz toll vertikalangeln bzw. wobbler ect. hinter einem boot herziehen 



Edit :
Allerdings habe ich dort mit einem guten Bekannten die letzten Male nichteinmal einen Biss gehabt.
Dort ist es sehr überangelt, da die Holländischen BootsFischer dort immer angeln und es dort schon so gut wie leer ist.
Wenn du über die Landstraße nach Balk fährst, ist dort auf der rechten Seite ein mittelgroßes gewässer.
dort kann man auch gut angeln, sonst ganz klar Ijsell bei Kampen.
Und das alte Pumpenwerk in Lemmer ist stillgelegt und dort ist Angeln jetzt verboten.


----------



## Angler Jürgen (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Oh man, jetzt würde ich am liebsten schon los fahren. Aber ohne Boot ist das schlecht, habe da eins für nächste Woche gemietet (wenn es Eis frei bleibt wurde mir gesagt) es hat sich nämlich herrausgestellt das es sehr schwierig ist im November noch ein Boot zu bekommen. 
Vom Ufer aus wird man beiweiten nicht die möglichkeiten haben wie vom Boot und Dropshot kann man denn auch vergessen.
Zum alten Pumpwerk, meines wissen läuft es ein mal im Jahr für zwei Wochen zur Probe um das Personal zu schulen. Zu diesen Zeitpunkt wird man da wohl nicht mit dem Boot fahren dürfen und auch wohl nicht können.


----------



## DerZanderAngler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

ob es noch aktiv ist weiss ich nicht genau.
Umgangssprachlich heisst es " Altes Pumpwerk" oder "stillgelegtes Pumpwerk" ect.
Nun ja ...
Also per DropShot in dem 13 Meter graben sollte eigentlich Grandiose Erfolge versprechen 
Bitte berichte mir wenn du wieder da bist wo genau dieser Graben ist und wie deine Erfolge waren, denn ich wollte auch sofern Eisfrei über den Jahreswechsel mal dort DropShotten gehen ;-)


----------



## DerZanderAngler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

aber das Wasser vor dem Pumpwerk ist ganz klar markiert : "Verboten te Vissen" - verboten zu angeln.
Dort angeln zwar noch viele, aber die Beamten dort kontrollieren oft und bei so klaren ausschilderungen denke ich mal, das sie dann kein auge Zudrücken.


----------



## Angler Jürgen (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Ja ich weiß, mit den Beamten ist da nicht zu Spaßen und man sollte da auch kein Risiko ein gehen sonst wird's teuer. Werde morgen mal hier kurz hinter der Grenze versuchen nach dem ganzen lesen muß ich LOS es juckt in den Fingern, vielleicht geht ja was


----------



## DerZanderAngler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Ja es juckt mir auch in den Fingern...
Ich werde am Samstag auch in Der Nähe von Lemmer, ich denke mal Ijjsell bei Kampen, angeln gehen, allerdings ohne boot 
Über Silvester bringt ein Bekannter aber sein Boot mit und dann werden wir mal dieses 13 meter Loch beangeln.
Wo genau ist es nochmal ?
Da wo der Kanal zur Berufsschläuse und der Princess magriet kanal zusammeltreffen ?
also bei diesem V ( rechts schläuse links kanal) ??


----------



## Angler Jürgen (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Ja genau richtig, aber wo genau weiss ich auch nicht #q aber bald nächstes Wochenende bin ich mit meinen Angelkumpels vor Ort und dann wird so lange gesucht bis wir es haben. Aber so wie mein Arbeitskollege es beschrieben hat ist es gleich links wenn du aus dem Ferienpark Aquadrum herraus kommst. Also links richtung Schleuse und dann da wo die beiden Kanäle zusammen laufen und so wie ich weiss ist das der Prinzesmarien Kanal. Bin gespannt wie die Strömungs verhältnisse jetzt sind.


----------



## DerZanderAngler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Also bei den Leuten aus Lemmer heisst der Prinzess Matriet Kanal auch " Stromkanal "  dort ist es windig, wellig und der unterwasserstrom ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## DerZanderAngler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Hallo.

Ich war übers Wochenende in Lemmer und habe mit einem Bekannten in einem Fluss geangelt.
In der nähe von der Ijsell ... Noorddiep.
Wir haben einen ganzen Tag vor Ort geangelt und ausser 2 Rotfedern als Köderfisch und einem Kontrolleur, der mir sagte ich hätte den falschen Angelschein gekauft ( im Laden habe ich gefragt und die meinten da kann ich angeln ) kam am Samstag nichts raus.
Also das Angeln im Noorddiep kann ich euch nicht empfehlen.
Ich habe neben den Köderfischruten noch den ganzentag mit Wobblern, Spinnern, Blinkern und Gummifischen geangelt.
Dort kam ausser Grundschlamm auch nichts bei raus, da es dort nur ca. 60-70 cm Tief ist ( auch in der Mitte )
Wer es dort versuchen möchte kann das tun, sollte allerdings nichts erwarten und sollte nur auf Vorfachtiefe angeln.

AnglerJürgen, wie wars bei dir ?


----------



## Angler Jürgen (16. November 2009)

*AW: Angel in Lemmer*

Hab dir ne Mail geschickt


----------

